# What's up with Mike's Bikes?



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I check the Mike's Bikes website from time to time to see all the Spesh bikes I can't afford. Last week all the prices jumped back up to msrp, even on 3 year old bikes. Today I looked and all the Spesh bikes have lower prices than msrp but even the 2015 models are marked as closeouts. Anyone have a clue on what is going on?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ran out of the 2014s to call closeout, and now the closeout are the first Spesh 2015 Shipments still in boxes on the shelves? And the latest 2015 delivered and still arriving MSRP ? So the boxed ones go on special and newest inventory stays in the boxes unless sold for MSRP.

All conjecture on my part...


----------



## HyperSprite (Nov 20, 2013)

Wow, this one is a whole $1 off Specialized Tarmac Pro Race - mikesbikes.com

Might need to jump on that.

I just think they like to have sales. So they move things in and out of sale and closeouts. If you want a great deal, you need to wait for one of their big annual sales.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Oct 23, 2014)

Friends don't let friends shop at Mike's Bikes.


----------

